# NHS funding donor cycles - retrospective



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever claimed back fining for donor cycles.  I've had 3 donor cycles all self funding and we have got a beautiful little girl.  
I am in the process of seeing my GP as I want to enquire if the CCG NHS will find retrospectively for the treatment we had?

Any advice would be welcome last cycle 2 years ago Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Congratulations on your sucessful treatment! I'm having donor treatment myself 

I have never heard of this happening if I'm honest, the only thing I have heard about private and nhs funding is if you cycle privately before pursuing nhs IVF you lose an nhs funded cycle for each one you do

Did your area not fund when you started treatment? What did the ccg say when you asked? I can't imagine they will as they would be inundated with requests to but there's no harm in asking  

Good luck

L x


----------

